# Decaf/DSOL subscription



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

All,

I have tried, however I cannot sustain an exclusive/early release decaf every month. Therefore it will be run on an alternative basis with DSOL.

The other issues I have with roasters is that I have little to no incentive with an offer of "well we usually order around x each month" it would place me in a much better position to have a baseline, plus guests.

To solve this I ask for some commitment from some of you lovely forumites to help this going.

Therefore I propose to start with a 3 month subscription, similar to that offered by LSOL.

Cost of £40 per quarter for 3 x 500g deliveries.

10mm


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

1.Igm45


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

All,

It seems I am the only one interested in this.

Could I seek feedback, what is the barrier stopping people?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

To be clear (my brain is slow today) do you mean alternate decaf with Darker SOL beans?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> To be clear (my brain is slow today) do you mean alternate decaf with Darker SOL beans?


Yes, precisely


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

For me, we don't drink all that much decaf (because we forget to, silly me), and when I see 'darker' . . . I approach with trepidation (silly me)!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> For me, we don't drink all that much decaf (because we forget to, silly me), and when I see 'darker' . . . I approach with trepidation (silly me)!


I had noticed you don't drink a great deal of the darker stuff.

I did wonder if it's too wide ranging:

I.e those that can't drink caffeine are out.

And

Those that like DSOL don't want decaffeinated.

Is that the case?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes! That's it! (And probably a freezer full of beans too)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I cannot drink normal coffee. I think you could keep it as decaf only but forget seeking an exclusive each month. It would help you if people would commit to say a 6 month subscription otherwise people will dip in and out causing you loads of admin. There are many many decafs out there and even I have not tried them all!

Thanks for what you have done so far


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I think you've got a difficult task here.

Finding suitable Roasters- finding a generally acceptable decaf- collecting the cash- maintaining a quality offering.

I was in at the beginning of the original DSOL(and indeed LSOL) & I am so aware of the difficulties. I looked after the finances of both groups.

Have you run your idea past @Glenn?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

ronsil said:


> I think you've got a difficult task here.
> 
> Finding suitable Roasters- finding a generally acceptable decaf- collecting the cash- maintaining a quality offering.
> 
> ...


It is proving quite tricky, admin side is fine.

Roasters are eager to work with you but reluctant to offer an exclusive or even a pre release without a sizeable order.

Decaf is particularly difficult as there is less demand and therefore less supply.

I've got a beauty of a DSOL lined up for next month (roaster new to the scheme), trying to get a pre-release without firm figures is proving to be the issue.

It would prove helpful for people to commit to the scheme to make the best of the opportunity.

No I have not spoken with @Glenn this was an oversight on my part and I hope this doesn't cause any issues for him or breach any forum rules.

10mm


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I wouldn't focus on exclusives etc, just have it as a group of people drinking the same coffee and swapping notes.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> I wouldn't focus on exclusives etc, just have it as a group of people drinking the same coffee and swapping notes.


Has this been done before? Would people welcome such an idea?

It certainly allays many issues obtaining beans, I would be fearful that it defeats the objective though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

igm45 said:


> Has this been done before? Would people welcome such an idea?
> 
> It certainly allays many issues obtaining beans, I would be fearful that it defeats the objective though.


Ask people... They can only say no


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its unrealistc to get exclusives and pre releases. Lsol had 25kg orders and can't get them every time. Be realistic with the qtys you are looking at them aim to get something perhaps discounted, perhaps sometimes a little earlier than the public but Beyond that just enjoy tasting some beans together as a group.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Its unrealistc to get exclusives and pre releases. Lsol had 25kg orders and can't get them every time. Be realistic with the qtys you are looking at them aim to get something perhaps discounted, perhaps sometimes a little earlier than the public but Beyond that just enjoy tasting some beans together as a group.


August's LSOL was ~40KG . I always ask for exclusives but really only people like has bean and other bigger specialty roasters can offer them. Why not try a quarterly decaf offering just to see what the numbers will be like and build from there.


----------

